# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  How I Wonder

## Howie

I have strared, yet I cannot see.
What is it that is left here for me?

I have shouted
All that remains is a small voice in my head.

I have listened, to here only myself.
I am ashamed for all my actions were for who?

I stare into the black of the sea.
I cannot fight what is to come.

The eyes of my stare cannot share what I feel.
Sadness is not a lie.
I watch it crush me, then I die.

----------

